# Programm des Cannes-Filmfestival 2010



## AMUN (22 Apr. 2010)

Cannes-Festivalchef Thierry Frèmaux gab bisher nur ganze sechzehn der Wettbewerbsfilme bekannt. Für nach Gewalt- und Sexskandalen sowie Hollywoodstars gierende Filmblogs ist bisher ausgesprochen wenig Futter dabei: Wo letztes Jahr Quentin Tarantino, Lars von Trier und Michael Haneke die Ränge füllten, scheinen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Inarritu und Mike Leigh noch die spektakulärsten Namen zu sein. Wenigstens ein bisschen Aufsehen wurde um den noch nicht wirklich fertiggestellten neuen Terrence Malick-Film "Tree of Life" mit Brad Pitt gemacht. Aber wer weiß. Im Zweifelsfall und in letzter Sekunde zaubert Frèmaux sowieso wieder den nächsten Clint Eastwood-Film aus dem Hut. Die wichtige Nebenreihe Un certain regard bietet im Gegensatz zum Wettbewerb Anlass zur Freude, wenn man sich für den deutschen Film interessiert. Oliver Schmitz' Südafrika-Film "Chanda's Secrets" heißt nun "Life Above All". Und die Berliner Schule schickt Christoph Hochhäusler, dessen "Falscher Bekenner" hier bereits vor einigen Jahren lief, mit "Unter dir die Stadt" ins Rennen.

*Eröffnungsfilm*

ROBIN HOOD (Ridley Scott)
*
Offizieller Wettbewerb*

ANOTHER YEAR (Mike Leigh)
BIUTIFUL (Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu)
THE CERTIFIED COPIE (Abbas Kiarostami)
FAIR GAME (Doug Liman)
UN HOMME QUI CRIE (Mahamat-Saleh Haroun)
DES HOMMES DES DIEUX (Xavier Beauvois)
THE HOUSEMAID (Im Sang-soo)
LA NOSTRA VITA (Daniele Luchetti)
OUTRAGE (Takeshi Kitano)
OUTSIDE THE LAW (Rachid Bouchareb)
POETRY (Lee Chang-dong)
LA PRINCESSE DE MONTPENSIER (Bertrand Tavernier)
TOURNÈE (Mathieu Amalric)
UNCLE BOONMEE (Apichatpong Weerasethakul)
UTOMLYONNYE SOLNTSEM 2 (Nikita Mikhalkov)
YOU, MY JOY (Sergei Lovnitsa)

*Un certain regard*

ADRIENN PAL (Agnes Kocsis)
AURORA (Cristi Puiu)
BLUE VALENTINE (Derek Cianfrance)
CHATROOM (Hideo Nakata)
CHONGQING BLUES (Xiaoshuai Wang)
HA HA HA (Hong Sangsoo)
LOS LABIOS (Ivan Fund & Santiago Loza)
LIFE ABOVE ALL (Oliver Schmitz)
LOVE, IMAGINED (Xavier Dolan)
OCTUBRE (Daniel Vega)
REBECCA H. (Lodge Kerrigan)
R U THERE (David Verbeek)
SIMON WERNER A DISPARU (Fabrice Gobert)
SOCIALISM (Jean-Luc Godard)
TUESDAY, AFTER CHRISTMAS (Radu Muntean)
THE STRANGE CASE OFANGELICA (Manoel De Oliveira)
UDAAN (Vikramaditya Motwane)
UNTER DIR DIE STADT (Christoph Hochhäusler)

*Out of Competition*

TAMARA DREWE (Stephen Frears)
WALL STREET 2 - MONEY NEVER SLEEPS (Oliver Stone)
YOU WILL MEET A TALL DARK STRANGER (Woody Allen)


----------



## Q (23 Apr. 2010)

Schönen Dank für die Info AMUN und den neuen Sonderbereich. Der lässt ja auf einiges hoffen :drip:  :thumbup:


----------



## ultraslan_6 (26 Apr. 2010)

wow sehr schön


----------



## scorpi34 (29 Apr. 2010)

Neue Bereiche sind immer gut.


----------

